# Workshop Final



## Waka (5 Nov 2004)

Well after a lot of hard work with the insulation I finally came to an end, the door took longer than I expected and at the moment I haven't covered it with hardboard. Want to see if the tape holds first.







I managed to fit every thing in even left a few blank spaces over the bench for purchases next week.

















I bought the dust extraction hoses fittings and gates from Axminster, its not completely finished yet cos I need a couple more "T" pieces for other machine.

Whether its me or not I'm not sure but I noticed when I got all the bits that the blasts gates do not fit to the spacers. In my mind they are a bit cumbersum to have hanging off the hoes direct, so of I went to Buildrite. Didn't really hold much hope of getting anything until I spotted fittings that fit onto the end of downpipes and reduce down to 100mm. These were perfect for the blast gates. Holding it all on the wall are modified 112mm clamps. The pic only shows a small section but it runs the whole length of the workshop and will eventually have more take offs for over the table saw, router tables and mitre saw.

Now I guess I'll have to start making things for HID's. Hope she wants something that incorporates a new hand tool


----------



## Philly (5 Nov 2004)

Waka
Looking good Mate!!
That effort was worthwhile, I bet its a lot warmer in there now.
cheers
Philly


----------



## Alf (5 Nov 2004)

Lovely job, Waka. Now you're in practice d'you fancy a little trip down here...? :wink: A few blank spaces eh? Lots and lots of room there, if you ask me. :twisted: 

Cheers, Alf


----------



## paisawood (5 Nov 2004)

Waka,

If the tape doesn't hold on the garage door, suggest you remove it and go round the edges of the polystyrene panels with a can of expanding foam. I did this last year, and as well as filling the gaps it glued the panels firmly in place. 

Cheers

David


----------



## Losos (5 Nov 2004)

David - About five years ago I did exactly the same thing, just to be sure I held my hand on the poly panel in case any foam underneath expanded and pushed it out of place. Like you say it worked a treat. When we sold the property I told the new owner not to bother removing it


----------



## SimonA (5 Nov 2004)

Looks like a nice place to work Waka......how come everybodies workshop's are always nice and clean......I'm always knee deep in sawdust and shavings......  

SimonA


----------



## Waka (6 Nov 2004)

Guys, I never thought of the expanding foam, think I'll do that anyway; sounds a great idea.

SimonA, 
I guress my workshop does lookclean at the moment, but it will never look like that again.

Now I'm off to make sawdust.


----------



## tx2man (7 Nov 2004)

Waka,

a) Surely you could have run up a nice little 'tambour' 
for the garage door.  

b) You've just used a picture of the Axminster showroom :roll:

TX

Nice job (even though it's not your w/s) :mrgreen:


----------



## Waka (7 Nov 2004)

Nice one :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## CYC (9 Nov 2004)

Nice job waka, your workshop looks fantastic. It's so inviting...

By the time you read this post it is probably untidy again hehe :wink: in a good way


----------



## CYC (15 Nov 2004)

Seeing Waka's clean workshop have motivated me to finally reclaim some space in my workshop. 






A pricy shelving system but it's really good, functional and strong. Believe it or not but all this timber was on the floor!
I have installed some more shelving around claiming plenty of space back.

Thanks for the inspiration Waka :wink: [/img]


----------

